# AltoMobile UI-2



## jonb018 (Mar 6, 2005)

Has anyone been able to get this wonderful device that seems to take everything BMW can throw at you to make your life hell in getting a clean signal for your amp from the factory head unit and shoves it back down their throat???

http://www.altomobile.com/html/accessories.html

Ok, it hasnt been released in the states yet, should be here very soon, the US distributor is awaiting shipment.


----------

